# Pensacola Pier 8/22/10



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Went out to Pensacola Pier yesterday morning around 8 and stayed for a couple of hours. It was really nice and the water was super clear. I didn't see any King caught but heard one was caught early. Small spanish were everywhere and dolphins kept breaking people off. I took a picture of a school of fish around the pilings but couldn't figure out what they were. We took the canoe out later in the afternoon and ended up with 7 spanish
between 13" and 17".


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a bunch of remora


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

remora


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Remora for sure


----------



## Towanda (Apr 10, 2010)

shark bait


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

sharks wont even eat thos pos's


----------

